# New member of our family



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mrs. Dubbya and I are now "in-laws." 
Our son and his fiancé tied the knot in a civil ceremony on Wednesday. They are both in the military and stationed on opposite coasts but wanted to make it official.
Congrats Colin and Stephanie!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats to the newly weds!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet! Long happy life to them!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to the newlyweds and their proud in-laws!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats! They're a good looking couple.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! They're good together. They'll try to get stationed at the same base in the near future so hoping this works out!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations jdubbya!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations!!! Looks like a beautiful and loving couple and all good wishes to them! Congrats on the new daughter for you and your wife!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!!  Beautiful couple. 

sidenote: when hubby & I were married, he was stationed in Korea and I was stationed in Japan. That was almost 30 years ago. And, yes, there have been days when I wish we still lived in different countries.   j/k

Again... CONGRATS!!!


----------



## stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'll pass along the well wishes!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to the newlyweds and to the proud parents. Love a good story.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations to the happy couple! They look lovely together!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats on the in-law ship! They look great together, may they be blessed with a long and happy life!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the very happy couple! I hope that they can get their itineraries worked out so that they can be stationed together. Best wishes to them both!


----------

